# não parecendo-lhe (Não tem atração neste caso)



## gvergara

Olá:

Sei que a colocação dos pronomes é mais ou menos flexible no português brasileiro coloquial, mas gostaria de saber se no caso dos infinitivos se aplicam as mesmas regras na presença de elementos atratores. Ontem li, (infelizmente não me lembro onde) _não parecendo-lhe..._, e perguntei-me se os infinitivos escapam à regra que estabelece que perante a existência um elemento atrator na oração o pronome tem de ser botado antes do verbo (_não lhe parecendo_). Obrigado


----------



## Alentugano

gvergara said:


> Olá:
> 
> Sei que a colocação dos pronomes é mais ou menos flexible no português brasileiro coloquial, mas gostaria de saber se no caso dos infinitivos se aplicam as mesmas regras na presença de elementos atratores. Ontem li, (infelizmente não me lembro onde) _não parecendo-lhe..._, e perguntei-me se os infinitivos escapam à regra que estabelece que perante a existência um elemento atrator na oração o pronome tem de ser botado antes do verbo (_não lhe parecendo_). Obrigado


"não parecendo-lhe..." parece-me a mim muito estranho! 
Não tem mais contexto? O início da frase ajudaria. Assim mesmo, não creio que possa ser considerado (mesmo no Brasil) um uso correto/idiomático.


----------



## gvergara

Errei! Eu queria saber a respeito dos infinitivos, mas exemplifiquei com um gerúndio  Peço mil e uma desculpas, por favor. Encontrei o trecho. 

_... e nesse mundo ele andou perdido, o pensamento vazio, consciente apenas do fato de que caminhava, embora as pernas parecessem *n*__*ão pertencer-lhe*.
_*De "Noite" de Érico Veríssimo
*


----------



## Alentugano

gvergara said:


> Errei! Eu queria saber a respeito dos infinitivos, mas exemplifiquei com um gerúndio  Peço mil e uma desculpas, por favor. Encontrei o trecho.
> 
> _... e nesse mundo ele andou perdido, o pensamento vazio, consciente apenas do fato de que caminhava, embora as pernas parecessem *n*__*ão pertencer-lhe*.
> _*De "Noite" de Érico Veríssimo
> *



Para mim, à partida, a regra da atratividade manter-se-ia. No entanto, a frase não soa tão mal assim... acho até que adquire um tom meio poético. Note que se você mudar a posição do "não" para antes de "parecessem", a frase fica totalmente gramatical, creio eu, e mantém esse gosto poético. "...embora as pernas não parecessem pertencer-lhe." Aguarde mais opiniões. Ah, e Érico Verissimo escreve muito bem, não concorda?


----------



## Vanda

Só, Alentugano, sem discussão (sobre Érico).  
A regra é:


> *O pronome poderá vir proclítico quando o infinitivo estiver precedido de preposição ou palavra atrativa.
> *Exemplos:
> 
> É preciso encontrar um meio de não o magoar.
> É preciso encontrar um meio de não magoá-lo.


fonte


----------



## Alentugano

Interessante, Vanda. Fica a informação de que em Portugal optaríamos quase sempre pela primeira opção, isto é, "...de não o magoar."


----------



## mexerica feliz

Nas novas gramáticas, praticamente já não há proibições de uso da  ênclise. Segundo Cegalla, a ênclise pode se usar sempre, e isso se chama  de ''ênclise eufônica'' (_se você segui-la, sabia que tratava-se disso_)...

*A ênclise eufônica*


> Cegalla diz, em sua gramática, que ''em certos casos a ênclise é justificada por exigências da eufonia ou da
> ênfase embora isso implique, muitas vezes, a transgressão das regras de próclise já prescritas''
> (p. 474). O exemplo citado é:  _“Era verdade que Dom Augustim excedera-se um pouco._”





> Mas mantenho a promessa. *Se não cumpri-la*, pelo menos não pedi voto.


 

_João Ubaldo Ribeiro
_http://cultura.estadao.com.br/noticias/geral,desta-vez-e-despedida-mesmo-imp-,591989

----------------
OBS
Esse negócio de ''palavras atrativas'' é uma coisa inventada pelos portugueses
A gente não sente isso, por isso falamos:  _Não vou te chamar_ (e não _Não te vou chamar_) e escrevemos_ Se você segui-la,_ e não _Se você a seguir.._.



> Exatamente por essa diferença prosódica, nós, brasileiros, preferimos a   próclise em qualquer situação; só não a utilizamos no início da frase   porque há uma regra que o proíbe (isso na escrita, porque, na fala,  só   se ouve "*te vi*, *me encontra*, *nos viram*, *me pegaram*")*.   Se fores, como parece, um leitor de gramáticas, vais ver que elas   apresentam uma fantástica teoria para os casos de próclise, detalhando   "regras" e mais "regras" para o seu emprego. Havia alguns birutas que   falavam até na "*atração*" que algumas palavras  exerceriam sobre  os pronomes! Eu próprio, pequenino, lembro de perguntar  à professora se  tal palavra atraía ou não o pronome, e ela respondia  que sim ou que  não, compenetrada, honestamente acreditando naquela  baboseira! Ora, se  somarmos todos os "casos que exigem próclise", como  se diz por aí (em  frase negativa, em frase interrogativa, em orações  subordinadas, com o  sujeito expresso, etc., etc.), praticamente não  sobra nada - exceto  aquela já referida estrutura em que a frase inicia  pelo verbo: "*devo-te*", "*espera-me*". Não sei como, apesar de tudo isso, alguém ainda tem coragem de dizer que a posição "normal" do pronome é a *ênclise*. Enxergas o equívoco? Eles não perceberam que trocamos de hemisfério e que, *conseqüentemente*,   certas verdades precisam ser adaptadas. Os ciclones, em Portugal,  giram  para a esquerda; os nossos giram no sentido do relógio. Um livro  de  Física, para ser utilizado aqui e lá, precisaria fazer essa   indispensável adaptação. Uma gramática também. Abraço. Prof. Moreno


http://wp.clicrbs.com.br/sualingua/2009/10/27/colocacao-do-pronome-3/

Mais exemplos: 
''Não, senhora,* não enganou-se.*” (José de Alencar, ''Senhora'')
“*nem já lembrava-se* do sacrifício (José de Alencar, ''O sertanejo'')
''*Quando apareceu-lh**e* o Leonardo'' (Manuel Antônio de Almeida, ''Memórias de um Sargento de Milícias'')
''*que miravam-se* garbosos nas lúcidas e tranqüilas águas da ribeira'' (B. Guimarães, ''A escrava Isaura'')

Leitura recomendada:
http://www.filologia.org.br/revista/...%2828%2904.htm


----------



## Alentugano

mexerica feliz said:


> Mais exemplos:
> ''Não, senhora,* não enganou-se.*” (José de Alencar, ''Senhora'')
> “*nem já lembrava-se* do sacrifício (José de Alencar, ''O sertanejo'')
> ''*Quando apareceu-lh**e* o Leonardo'' (Manuel Antônio de Almeida, ''Memórias de um Sargento de Milícias'')
> ''*que miravam-se* garbosos nas lúcidas e tranqüilas águas da ribeira'' (B. Guimarães, ''A escrava Isaura'')


Não me lembro de ter ouvido alguém falar assim por aqui... nem mesmo brasileiros.


----------



## mexerica feliz

Alentugano said:


> Não me lembro de ter ouvido alguém falar assim por aqui... nem mesmo brasileiros.


Falar...
Estamos discutindo a forma escrita.

Muita gente escreve *poderia-se dizer*,
até nos textos formais
e ninguém reclama...

*Se você segui-la* já faz parte da norma culta atual.
Na norma coloquial: _se você seguir ela...

_É o que acontece quando se promove ênclise como ''a colocação normal em nossa língua'' nas escolas brasileiras.
Ao mesmo tempo se condidera frases como:_ Me chamo Maria. _e _ Se preocupam comigo_.  um baita erro...
A ênclise é chique, _phynna_, vamos usar à beça.

A maioria de pessoas não ''sente'' essa de palavras atrativas e
seguem a norma ''bipolar'':  próclise generalizada na fala informal, ênclise generalizada na escrita formal.


----------



## xiskxisk

não lhe parecendo
não lhe pertencer
não o magoar
não a cumprir
não se enganou
já se lembrava
quando lhe apareceu
que se miravam


É como eu diria. E no caso em que nem sequer estão no infinitivo, a ênclise soa horrivelmente.


----------



## mexerica feliz

xiskxisk said:


> não lhe parecendo
> não lhe pertencer
> não o magoar
> não a cumprir
> não se enganou
> já se lembrava
> quando lhe apareceu
> que se miravam
> 
> 
> a ênclise soa horrivelmente.



Na boa,_ se você a seguir,  para o ver  _soa mais horrível que _se você segui-la_, _para vê-lo._..


----------



## Alentugano

mexerica feliz said:


> Falar...
> Estamos discutindo a forma escrita.


Eu estou a discutir as duas, mesmo porque de onde eu venho não há essa separação acentuada entre escrita e fala.


----------



## xiskxisk

Alentugano said:


> Eu estou a discutir as duas, mesmo porque de onde eu venho não há essa separação acentuada entre escrita e fala.


De facto, não vejo grande diferença.


----------



## Ruca

xiskxisk said:


> De facto, não vejo grande diferença.





Olá,

Pelo que me é dado a observar, em Portugal, ou pelo menos no Norte, a regra da atração da próclise é seguida pelo comum do cidadão, inclusive pela mais humilde pessoa que nunca tenha frequentado a escola. É algo perfeitamente integrado na fala natural das pessoas, e não uma regra formulada por académicos. Ou seja, parece-me que a regra foi formulada a partir da fala natural das pessoas, e não o inverso.


----------



## Vanda

Estamos falando de países diferentes, mexerica, e você sabe disso, não me venha com complicações. Não seguimos as regras formais, mas achamos lindo (quase todos nós) quando elas são ditas pelos portugueses. Fico sempre surpresa quando ouço - ou melhor- ouvia, na minha estada em Portugal, a língua falada na sua quase formalidade. Muito elegante!


----------



## Alandria

Vanda said:


> Estamos falando de países diferentes, mexerica, e você sabe disso, não me venha com complicações. Não seguimos as regras formais, mas achamos lindo (quase todos nós) quando elas são ditas pelos portugueses. Fico sempre surpresa quando ouço - ou melhor- ouvia, na minha estada em Portugal, a língua falada na sua quase formalidade. Muito elegante!



A ênclise forçada dos casos supracitados leva ao que chamamos de hipercorreção, Vanda. Não há nada de errado em afirmar isso. É apenas a constatação de um fato.


----------



## Vanda

Ok, mas existem jeitos e jeitos de fazer afirmação. E é isto que espero de todos vocês: saberem se afirmar!


----------



## guihenning

Norma culta atual? Até onde eu saiba não existe uma gramática "brasileira" que dite as regras diferentes da lusitana. O que ocorre é a transgressão das regras de maneira generalizada, e até no meio literário, o que é perfeitamente possível. Qualquer pessoa que estude português nos dias de hoje aprende as regras por atração, após vírgula, início de frase, gerúndio, etc. Numa avaliação formal ou exame vestibular, tais regras são avaliadas e transgressão destas acarretaria em erro. Digo isso me baseando na última edição de "Nova gramática do português contemporâneo" de Celso Cunha e Lindley Cintra.


----------



## mexerica feliz

guihenning said:


> Digo isso me baseando na última edição de "Nova gramática do português contemporâneo" de Celso Cunha e Lindley Cintra.



Ninguém recomendaria essa gramática para um vestibulando, pois é uma gramática semidescritiva.


----------



## guihenning

mexerica feliz said:


> Ninguém recomendaria essa gramática para um vestibulando, pois é uma gramática semidescritiva.



Exato, não recomendariam. O que quis dizer é que nas escolas ou, por que não, em cursos pré-vestibulares as regras ensinadas são as que mencionei no comentário anterior. [regras] encontradas em qualquer última edição de gramática semidescritiva ou não à venda. Ou seja, caso haja desvio no uso dos pronomes, será considerado erro porque a norma padrão daqui é igual à lusitana.


----------



## Alandria

guihenning said:


> Exato, não recomendariam. O que quis dizer é que nas escolas ou, por que não, em cursos pré-vestibulares as regras ensinadas são as que mencionei no comentário anterior. [regras] encontradas em qualquer última edição de gramática semidescritiva ou não à venda. Ou seja, caso haja desvio no uso dos pronomes, será considerado erro porque a norma padrão daqui é igual à lusitana.



Exatamente.


----------

